#   >   >   >     - ...

## 888

,   ... ,  .      ,   . ,   ...   ,  ,      :1: 

   .     :1:     ,   .  ,  -  . ,   ,   .    - !  :6:    -   ... ,       ,   .       -  ...

  ( ,    )    ().  ,     ,    . , ,   ,    .  , 20 ,    ,  : "   .          ,      ".  : "".     ,  : "".         ,          . " . ..."     ,    . ,       .

      -.  ,    .    ... ,  -,    ...         "".     ,   .  .      . , ,        :   ,   ,    - .  ,      .    ,   . ,   ,     :   .   - ,  ...

     ,  :     ,       .   ,    .        .          .  !!   .  ,  ,  .        . ,       .

----------


## Natasha3733

,  .

----------


## 888

:   ,  .           . , , ,     :1:          . , , ,    ,   .

    :      . ,   . : , , -,       -, !  ,     .   : ,  ,       ,     ,   -    ...  ""         .         : -    , -   ...         ( ),    .        . , , .  .        .       ,   ,  ,  .    .  (   ).    ,    . , ,  :       ,           .   .    ,     :   ,    ,        :1:   ?  .       , .   ,    ,       .    ( ) :  .    ,    ,       .     ,       ,    .           ,     (  ) ,  .      (    ). 

  . - . .   ,   ( )   ,   -  .   ,      ...  , ,          .        :1:   ,  ...

----------


## durick

!

----------


## GigaMama

!
   ,  !
  .
   !

----------


## Ҹ

!!!!

----------


## pantera797979

!!!!    !    !         ,       ,  !

----------


## T@Nika

!  !

----------


## Irene&sons

,  ...  ....
   -- .

----------


## Amfibija

!    !

----------

